# Please HELP with using a Python



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am considering purchasing a Python for my water changes, however, I was wondering if someone could help me with what I would like to do with it:

Sucking out water and putting it in the sink is fine. BUT... I don't want to put water from the sink directly into my tank. I want to be able to first put the sink water into a bucket, put conditioners in the bucket, and then suck the (now conditioned) water out of that bucket and into my tank. Can the Python help me do this, because I'm not sure how!

If there is a way to do this with the Python, please help!
If there is another product on the market that can help me do this, could you let me know?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope, well you can fill the bucket with the python, but you'll need to lift and pour the bucket water into the tank or get a strong powerhead to help you.

I just go right from sink into the tanks, alot of breeders do it here, never had a problem with it...


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Osiris said:


> Nope, well you can fill the bucket with the python, but you'll need to lift and pour the bucket water into the tank or get a strong powerhead to help you.
> 
> I just go right from sink into the tanks, alot of breeders do it here, never had a problem with it...


What do you do about the sink water being full of chlorine and chloramine? It doesn't hurt the fish? And adding dechlorinating chemicals straight into the tank isn't a health hazard for the fish? ... or the biological bacteria?

I just want to make sure I don't hurt my fish. Any more advice is welcome!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL No. there's a number of users here who don't worry about even treating the water as their doing small wc's doesnt effect the fish at all as the chlorine disappates too quickly before doing any damage. 

I add the dechlor in just before puttin the new water in, you treate for the tank size your puttin water back in, just gotta get close to the tank temp that's all.

I deal with some delicate species as well, and dont have problemos. And the plecos wont stop spawning! lol


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Osiris said:


> LOL No. there's a number of users here who don't worry about even treating the water as their doing small wc's doesnt effect the fish at all as the chlorine disappates too quickly before doing any damage.
> 
> I add the dechlor in just before puttin the new water in, you treate for the tank size your puttin water back in, just gotta get close to the tank temp that's all.
> 
> I deal with some delicate species as well, and dont have problemos. And the plecos wont stop spawning! lol


Hmm...that's reassuring! I am starting to consider this method. I'm just so overly protective of my little babies!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol i hear that! have a tank has prolly 50 babies in it, each baby is worth $25/each


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree with Marty 100%. Python straight to the tank is the way I always did it in my breeder tanks. Never had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Same here! I don't breed, but I have 3 tanks and I put the water in from the Python in each...add dechlor to the tank. I usually treat for the whole tank though instead of what I am adding. I use Prime, which is concentrated, so you don't use as much as other dechlors and it lasts awhile.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

I had the same concerns when I was lookin to switch from buckets to python - the only tricky part is getting and maintaining the water temp within a relatively decent range as the tank (we rent an apt so the water temp changes alot) i usually have my hubby help - him by the faucet and me at the tank barking directions *too hot! - too cold!* lol but that said, i'd never go back to buckets!


----------



## zoidberg (Nov 19, 2006)

just fill the tank from the sink i have done it for years no problem i just run the water with the drain partialy closed and check the temp in the sink then close the bottom of the python i use jungle start right dont know if theres anything better but thats what works for me


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

If you do not want to fill the tank from the sink than you can adjust your python by removing the screw on end and attaching a pump to it similar to how some wet dry filters work. Place the pump attached to the python hose in the bucket and then plug in the pump. This will allow you to transfer the water without having to pick it up.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm on city tap and I do test the water before adding it to the tank. On several occasions the tap had such a strong chlorine smell and the tests used to check the water made it look more like Gatorade. The best way to do in my old way is either a 55 gallon trash bin with those wheel attatchments. Since I have water pumps laying about I treat the water first then use it to refill the tank so no heavy lifting. Just a bit of insurance since burnt gills from chlorine will jack up your fish faster then ChlorAmine poisoning any day of the week (with no real treatment for burnt gills).


----------

